# Lifting for Life



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2011)

Lifting for Life by WarriorFX Bodybuilder???s deserve mainstream publicity; however today???s masses are not willing to accept the athletic giants. Even so, they brutally and repeatedly train themselves over years of torture, reaching for greater physical refinement. They stay motivated in the midst of controversy. They make sacrifices to remain mentally and physically consistent. They [...]

*Read More...*


----------

